# NAS area off limits?



## b2lduece (Nov 14, 2012)

Are there any areas near NAS that are off-limits to flounder gigging with lights?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

All waters bordering the base are off limits.


----------



## b2lduece (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been floundering for a couple years now but have my honey holes farther north in the bays and bayous. This will be first time going near the pass and naturally, it will be dark when I go out there. Since I'm none too familiar with the area, I'm assuming that pretty much everything north of the pass is no go?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

You have to stay like 50 feet away from the NAS shoreline.
I think it is 50 feet. Not sure. 
There are white 8" pipe bouys marking the perimeter.
Just stay outside those bouys.


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> You have to stay like 50 feet away from the NAS shoreline.
> I think it is 50 feet. Not sure.
> There are white 8" pipe bouys marking the perimeter.
> Just stay outside those bouys.


 lol its 500 feet
:thumbsup:


----------

